

Practical usages to be contactable via car's License plate? - motoqlik

In case you din&#x27;t understand what i mean from the title, basically we are a Social Initiative for all drivers worldwide, to register their vehicle license plate number, and in times of need, their vehicle can be looked up upon by other registered drivers to make a call or text.<p>The commuting world will be a different place if  all drivers are on it and that&#x27;s what we are trying to achieve.<p>Let me know what are your thoughts at motoqlik.com&#x2F;contact<p>thanks.
Brandon
======
andycav
...as soon as back home, every day my car-related inbox would be full of nice
messages from fellow motorists...

------
yousifa
Notify others of their driving behavior :)

